# /proc/cpuinfo und powernow-k8 zeigen falsche CPU Freq

## boerni

Moin, /proc/cpuinfo und powernow-k8 (und damit die Gnome Panel Steuerung für Cool'n'quiet) zeigen die flasche CPU Frequenz an...

beide zeigen 3GHz an, was nicht stimmt.

dmesg und dmidecode zeigen die richtige CPU Frequenz von 3600 MHz

```

dmesg:

[    0.000000] Detected 3599.568 MHz processor.

dmidecode:

Version: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor

Voltage: 1.3 V

External Clock: 240 MHz

Max Speed: 3200 MHz

Current Speed: 3600 MHz

```

Es ist ein um 20% übertakteter AMD Phenom II X4 945....weiss jemand wie die richtigen Frequenzen angezeigt werden können?

----------

## franzf

Versuch mal cpufreq-info aus den sys-power/cpufrequtils.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du hast die Situation doch schon genau beschrieben. 20% übertaktet ist doch genau das, was die 3000 statt 3600 sind. Da wird einfach der aktuelle Multiplikator mit dem Standardtakt multipliziert und nicht mit dem aktuell anliegenden. Wenn du es weißt, dann ist es doch ok.

----------

## firefly

die CPU Taktfrequenzen, welche über cpufreq eingestellt werden, sind, soweit ich weis, in den ACPI-Tabellen des BIOS hinterlegt.

Sprich im Bios ist eine Liste hinterlegt, welche die möglichen CPU-Taktfrequenzen für cpufreq, enthält. Und diese Liste ist fest für den CPU Type/Modell. Eine über/untertaktung der CPU verändert diese Liste nicht.

----------

